# How Much For Bobcat Plow



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I am considering selling my 96" Bobcat straight blade. I really don't use it much, and I don't like that it does not oscilate (one end of the plow going up while the other goes down-most plows have 12 degrees of oscilation). I believe the plow is about 4 years old but it has not had much use. The paint is still good and I just replaced both angle cylinders last year (they just started leaking during the off season). I have someone who is interested but I don't really know what it is worth on the second hand market. I have seen new ones going for about $4k on line. I was thinking about $1k (he is thinking around $800) but, since I have checked the internet, I wonder if my tprice is too low. It seems as though any old rusty, converted truck plow, with adaptor plate, is being marketed for ~$1,000.
What should I ask for this plow?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Where are you located


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

If it is a real Bobcat plow it should have some oscillation. Mine does.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

alldayrj;1500682 said:


> Where are you located


S/W Colorado



Italiano67;1500684 said:


> If it is a real Bobcat plow it should have some oscillation. Mine does.


I believe that the newer, HD (orange) plows have it. Mine is the darker (blue/grey) colored plow, now being marketed as the lesser expensive Bobcat plow.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I have a 3 year old standard duty gray 96 inch Bobcat plow. it has the oscillation.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Mine was bought in '05 and is fixed to the adaptor plate. I would be interested to see a picture of yours. Where do they get the oscilation from? The one in this photo is labeled a 2010 unit. It is the same as the one I have...no oscilation.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=bobcat+snow+plow+for+sale&view=detail&id=25CD1B506FAC352B2C9923B0348E47EE0105DFC2&first=1


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry. That link is not working.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I just checked the Bobcat website. Only the HD models offer oscilation, and only 5 degrees. My blade has hydraulic angle (it will angle right or left meaning that the left end of the blade will move back toward the machine as the right end moves away from the machine, and vice versa) but not oscilation (meaning that the left end of the blade will drop as the right end rises). This oscilation is not operater controlled via hydraulics. The oscilation occurs as the blade follows the contours of the ground when the grade under the left end of the blade differs, in elevation, than that which is under the right end.I hope that I have made it clear as to what I mean by oscilation. I can't think of any better way to describe it.
Back to the point of the thread. I went back and found that I purchased it for about $2500. What should I ask for the plow?


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I just went on Bobcats website and read the description for the standard duty plow. Here it is.




Blades angle 30 degrees to either side to help move snow where you want it. The blade angle is adjusted from the cab by a fingertip control, which allows the operator to adjust the blade without removing hands from the loader steering levers. The blade oscillates five degrees to keep in contact with the surface, preventing the need for multiple passes to clear snow.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I re-read and stand corrected. That being said I have never noticed any oscilation on this plow. Does yours have some sort of hinge that allows this oscillation or is it just in the "slop" of the pins and bushings? More importantly...What should I ask for the plow?


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

In good shape I would ask 1500.00.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I just sold my 96inch standard duty bobcat plow to a friend for $2000. It was in very good shape with a set of sno-wing wings($350). I think it was a fair deal for both parties.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

DGODGR;1500676 said:


> I am considering selling my 96" Bobcat straight blade. I really don't use it much, and I don't like that it does not oscilate (one end of the plow going up while the other goes down-most plows have 12 degrees of oscilation). I believe the plow is about 4 years old but it has not had much use. The paint is still good and I just replaced both angle cylinders last year (they just started leaking during the off season). I have someone who is interested but I don't really know what it is worth on the second hand market. I have seen new ones going for about $4k on line. I was thinking about $1k (he is thinking around $800) but, since I have checked the internet, I wonder if my tprice is too low. It seems as though any old rusty, converted truck plow, with adaptor plate, is being marketed for ~$1,000.
> What should I ask for this plow?


$1500-$2000...depending how good it looks.



Italiano67;1500722 said:


> I just went on Bobcats website and read the description for the standard duty plow. Here it is.
> 
> Blades angle 30 degrees to either side to help move snow where you want it. The blade angle is adjusted from the cab by a fingertip control, which allows the operator to adjust the blade without removing hands from the loader steering levers. The blade oscillates five degrees to keep in contact with the surface, preventing the need for multiple passes to clear snow.


I've owned a couple BC plows...never did I see where it had "oscillation built into the design"...I know the new HD (orange) plows they offer do....could you please post a pic of where your 3yr old standard duty BC plow has this built into the design? I have never heard, or seen this. Thanks.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

It might have a good amount of oscillation if the pivot pin is worn out lol


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Can't get it out of my head ...


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

rob_cook2001;1501076 said:


> It might have a good amount of oscillation if the pivot pin is worn out lol


Thats what my first thought was lol



WIPensFan;1501111 said:


> Can't get it out of my head ...


:laughing:


----------

